
Dear young person, your writing is killing you and you don't know it yet - cyberomin
http://cyberomin.github.io/life/2016/03/19/dear-young-person.html
======
mchahn
Regarding abbreviations like LOL. I heard a fascinating commentary on public
radio that such abbreviations can be found in 100-yr-old literature. I wish I
could quote the reference. I know it was the Stanford linguistics guy who does
5-min stories on Fresh Air. Maybe I can find a list of his commentaries.

~~~
cyberomin
@mchahn, please do share when you find it. I really want to read it too.

------
jeffehobbs
Wait, what? Author, check thyself.

